# 05 brute 750 gas tank mod is on



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well guys, I've only had the brute for almost a week now,and I decided to tear out the gas tank, and do the foam in mod.It's going good so far.Tommorow I'll continue to do the spray foam and reinstall - it's a good mod to complete. I've also located the junction plug,and will cut the plug off and tie the apropriate wires together after I get some good wire splicers/connectors. While I have the tank out, is there anything else I should look at on the tank? The quad has 470 miles on it. I also found the muffler was'nt the proper muffler,when I bought the brute, it's a yamaha YFZ450R muffler which has been gutted - this is probaly why the brute is sputtering/hesitating at low speeds -any comments are welcome - does sound cool though like a Harley. Also I think I dielectric greased every plug connector I could find. I gotta get her back together tommorow to go riding Sunday. Thanks guys.....


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

what is the foam mod? and you might try this
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2251&highlight=tank+skid


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

if its the mod im thinking u jus fill the protector full of spray foam


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*gas tank mod*

Yeah thats the mod. Use spray foam inside of tank base, then stick your tank back in the tanke base. I'm considering the hole saw mod too, I don't know which one is better.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

dman66 said:


> Yeah thats the mod. Use spray foam inside of tank base, then stick your tank back in the tanke base. I'm considering the hole saw mod too, I don't know which one is better.


 man dont take ur tank out to do this , u may never get it back in. leave tank attached to the frame and spray foam in around it .


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*gas tank mod*

The tank will go back in with no problem. I had alot of mud and leaves stuck in between the tank and tank tub,so I really wanted to clean out the crap before I do anykind of mod. Trying to locate a better choice of a muffler right now. Found a stock used one for 30 bucks - is the stock muffler that bad to stick with? Gotta be better than a gutted yamaha 450r muffler.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

i personally think the foam mod wouldnt look very good but thats just my opinion.


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

just take the cover off. Thats what i did


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*gas tank*

The tank went in with no problem,as long as you put some weight on the tank after foaming,then installing whole assembly quickly. Yeah it does need trimming, and painting once dry. Overall I like it this way so I don't have to wory about deep cleaning later, but the hole saw mod works too, maybee just as well, but hole saw holes is easier. IDK I'm new to the Brutes, so I like to try stuff to learn. By the way, this site is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

dman66 said:


> The tank will go back in with no problem. I had alot of mud and leaves stuck in between the tank and tank tub,so I really wanted to clean out the crap before I do anykind of mod. Trying to locate a better choice of a muffler right now. Found a stock used one for 30 bucks - is the stock muffler that bad to stick with? Gotta be better than a gutted yamaha 450r muffler.


I like the sound of the stock muffler. If I were going to an after market my choice would be the Big Gun system.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> I like the sound of the stock muffler. If I were going to an after market my choice would be the Big Gun system.


Me too. I'm sticking with the stocker for now but when the times comes for a rebuild, its BBK, Cams and a Big Gun.


----------



## SMITTY (Feb 25, 2009)

ive done the foam twice and had excelent results. and with taking it out you get it 100% coverage and it goes back in just fine. and if you just use a hole saw then there is still places that rock can get caught up and rub a hole in your tank. With foam they cannot.


----------

